# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  OpenSource Image Librarian Just released

## sridharavijay

For last one month I have been working on a Image Librarian. I released it as open source. (I had created another userID called Truth, as I didnt have access to my this old ID for years) Now suddenly got access to my email and could reset it. So if you see similar post from Truth, it is me. )



If you want to try the code do visit https://github.com/VijaySridhara/ImageLibrarian
If you want only the binary (Signed) https://vijaysridhara.github.io/ImageLibrarian/

----------


## sridharavijay

None of my opensource applications received a single comment. Sorry that the applications didn't find much use to any of you. But I hope some you can make use of some piece of code here and there.

----------


## exjnb2k99

This looks interesting. I'll have a look at it at home. 
(TRying to get my head around VB.Net/ASP.Net in VS2019 at work)

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

OP. If it had been written in VB6 I would have dived in and explored your application. 

In general this forum is for assistance, constructive criticism and code review. If you had posted some of your code and asked for advice I am sure you would have received a comment or two. If you are looking for publicity for your application then this forum may be the incorrect location.

Note that you are just as likely to receive criticism as you are approval. Be prepared!

----------


## sridharavijay

> OP. If it had been written in VB6 I would have dived in and explored your application. 
> 
> In general this forum is for assistance, constructive criticism and code review. If you had posted some of your code and asked for advice I am sure you would have received a comment or two. If you are looking for publicity for your application then this forum may be the incorrect location.
> 
> Note that you are just as likely to receive criticism as you are approval. Be prepared!


Man, thanks for the comment, appreciate it. "Publicity" is a wrong word. A little feedback, and perhaps a little constructive comments..... Its my giveback time to community so giving. Been on this forums reading interesting posts for over two decades, if you see.

----------

